# Stock question



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I know nothing about stock. My mom died and left 44 shares of Met Life. My sister and brother would like to sell and I wonder if I should buy them out ? What do ya think? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

It is paying a 2.4 percent dividend and is near the bottom of it's recent price action. Insureres are slow, steady growth and dividend income producers. It will not likely "run" anytime soon and is very unlikely to go bankrupt. 

The total on the 44 shares is $1350 before any transaction fees or commissions. Dividend taxes will go up at the end of this year hurting the small investor, so that benefit will be going away soon unless they keep some of the Bush tax cuts in place.

With the size and strength of MET, I would buy them out now (between 28 and 31) and keep in your long term investment portfolio. Insure you track the cost basis once you sell. 

Hope that helps!


----------

